# Easy to swallow fish oil solution?



## troubador (Jun 15, 2011)

I've been neglecting fish oil because the pills are just to big for me to swallow. Can someone recommend fish oil that's easy to swallow, either small pills (like 200mg Ibuprofen size) or liquid (if they make one that isn't too nasty).


----------



## minimal (Jun 15, 2011)

you can just buy liquid fishoil online and do a shot.. they taste not bad either.

Amazon.com: Carlson The Very Finest Fish Oil Liquid Omega-3 Lemon, 500ml: Health & Personal Care


----------



## troubador (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks, really liquid would probably be fine. After straight EVOO, creatine, BCAA powder, chewable glucosamine, various crushed pills it doesn't really matter what anything taste like anymore.


----------



## TheHoneyBadger (Jun 20, 2011)

Must taste pretty nasty though.


----------



## ThreeGigs (Jun 20, 2011)

troubador said:


> Thanks, really liquid would probably be fine. After straight EVOO, creatine, BCAA powder, chewable glucosamine, various crushed pills it doesn't really matter what anything taste like anymore.



Cod Liver Oil used to be used as a punishment for misbehaving children. That's what you'll be looking at drinking.

I don't envy you, I can get the horse pills down just fine.


----------



## Merkaba (Jun 20, 2011)

cod liver oil and lemon juice as a laxative back in the day.  I have a pretty strong pallet.  I could down shots all day if it was cheap.  One thing I can't stand is epsom salts.  God...horrendous taste.


----------



## troubador (Jun 24, 2011)

TheHoneyBadger said:


> Must taste pretty nasty though.



I just tried it. It actually didn't taste bad at all.


----------



## minimal (Jun 24, 2011)

ya.. carlson's make one of the top quality fish oil and the taste is very decent.


----------



## manic my friend (Jun 24, 2011)

can you take a big bite of food, chew it up, pop in the pill, and swallow all at once?  it sounds stupid but its the only way i can swallow big pills.  the food creates the illusion of nothing else in my mouth.  much easier


----------



## sosc (Jun 24, 2011)

I have been a big fan of Carlson Cod Liver Oil.
Usually I would mix my dosage of the oil with near
boiling tea (either red or black) sometimes even
cinnamon. Heating the oil makes it much better, IMHO.


----------

